# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  reklama za formulu

## mandina

Neki dan sam doživjela vrlo neugodno iznenađenje u vrtiću koji pohađa moja kćer ovaj mjesec je mjesec zdravlja i sve aktivnosti su na tu temu ( moram napomenuti da je u taj vrtic uvedena zdrava prehrana , znaci nema industrijskih namaza , salama,hrenovki i sl. nego se rade domaci namazi jede se puno povrca itd.) i u okviru teme zdravlje jedno jutro su na panou osvanuli reklamni letci o raznoraznim prirodnim ljekovima a među njima se našao letak o najnovijem adaptiranim mljeku za dojenčad kao nešto najbolje  na našem tržištu mislim da se mljeko zove (kršitelj koda) taj letak preporuča da se formula koristi u slučaju da beba ima kolike, učestalo vrača hranu itd. meni je odmah zazvonilo u glavi da je sadržaj toga letka neprimjeren za jedan vrtić tu dolazi puno mama koje su trudne ili to namjeravaju biti , uglavnom da ne duljim previše ja govorim teti da je letak neprimjeren i da mi se čini da se tu krši i nekoliko pravilnika i obrazložim svoje mišljene a one će meni na to da su današnje majke jako mršave i imaju male prsi pa nemogu dojit i to je ionako donijela medicinska sestra zaposlena u vrticu pa ona valjda zna najbolje.Na sve moje izjave reakcije su bile šta ova tu tupi i nešto filozofira i nemoram ni govorit da je taj letak joštamo a o promicanju dojenja ni slovca strašno mi to smeta ali sta ucinit u takvoj situaciji jer ispada da ja tu nešto suviše kompliciram i užasno im je naporno slušat nešto na tu temu

----------


## tinkie winkie

ja bih donijela za početak rodine brošure o dojenju i prikeljila na pano.

i ovo bih isprintala i prikeljila uz spornu reklamu
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?TekstID=139

----------


## NatasaM...

barem im stavi onu tablicu u dnu teksta na gornjem linku

----------


## tinkie winkie

e, to, to  :D

----------


## mandina

Takvo nešto sam i namjeravala sprintaću si sve rodine letke na temu dojenja i odnit baš da vidim kakva će biti reakcija , već zamišljam kako okreću očima i komentiraju " ala šta gnjavi bez veze"

----------


## Storma

mandina, bi li mi to htjela uslikati?

----------


## mandina

pokušat ću, nadam se da ću uspjeti

----------


## Storma

ako uspijes, posalji mi na mail u profilu
puno hvala

----------


## Elinor

> donijela medicinska sestra zaposlena u vrticu pa ona valjda zna najbolje


:mad:
_Zdravstveni bi djelatnici trebali promicati i štititi dojenje..._ a polovica njih vjerojatno nikad nije čula za Pravilnik.

----------


## kahna

> mandina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> donijela medicinska sestra zaposlena u vrticu pa ona valjda zna najbolje
> 
> 
> :mad:
> _Zdravstveni bi djelatnici trebali promicati i štititi dojenje..._ a polovica njih vjerojatno nikad nije čula za Pravilnik.


Istina. Ja sam med. sestra pa sam se prvi puta ovdje susrela s njim.
Zato sam već negdje napisala da bi ''nas'' trebalo educirati još u školi. Ili dodatno za one koji imaju takva radna mjesta.

----------


## mandina

Storma, pitala sam smijem li uslikati pa mi je teta odgovorila da mora med. sestru pitati za dozvolu ( kao da je vojna tajna) i naravno medicinska nije dozvolila ali mi je poručila ako želim da mogu s njome razgovarati o tome i zakazala sam razgovor za četvrtak mada znam u kojem će smjeru razgovor teći.Tete su bile stava da nema ništa loše u tim letcima jer se i mame koje ne doje moraju nekako informirati kada sam joj rekla da 95% žena može dojiti dobila sam odgovor da to nije istina i da na vidiku nigdje nema ni slovca o dojenju eto po svima njima ispada da ja pretjerujem i pravim problem gdje ga nema

----------


## Ariens

Zasto se ne bi smjelo slikati?
Koje je objasnjenje?

----------


## mandina

Nema objašnjenja zašto se ne smjie slikati jednostavno "nemojte se ljutit ali ne može"

----------


## kahna

> Nema objašnjenja zašto se ne smjie slikati jednostavno "nemojte se ljutit ali ne može"


Pa zakaj pitaš?
Uslikaj i gotovo   :Grin:  . Barem bi ja tako napravila.
Isprintaj im pravilnik i odnesi, pa nek ti onda nešto kaže.

----------


## klia

Uslikaj, i točka. Pa nije vojni objekt, majku mu! :shock:

----------


## Serpentina

Jel ima nakeljnica na vratima "zabranjeno fotografiranje"?
Nema?
Slikaj dok nema nikoga i gotovo, makar je to čas posla, uletiš sa upaljenim fotićem, okineš i nastaviš dalje normalno.

Sretno   :Love:

----------


## mandina

Odnila sam ja njima pravilnik ali kao i da nisam, ne znači to njima puno

----------


## Storma

> Storma, pitala sam smijem li uslikati pa mi je teta odgovorila da mora med. sestru pitati za dozvolu ( kao da je vojna tajna) i naravno medicinska nije dozvolila ali mi je poručila ako želim da mogu s njome razgovarati o tome i zakazala sam razgovor za četvrtak mada znam u kojem će smjeru razgovor teći.Tete su bile stava da nema ništa loše u tim letcima jer se i mame koje ne doje moraju nekako informirati kada sam joj rekla da 95% žena može dojiti dobila sam odgovor da to nije istina i da na vidiku nigdje nema ni slovca o dojenju eto po svima njima ispada da ja pretjerujem i pravim problem gdje ga nema


ako nema nista lose, i ako je to ok, zasto se onda taj pano ne smije uslikati? 

mandina, oprosti sto sam te nehotice stavila u nezgodnu situaciju   :Embarassed:  
ne vjerujem da ces uspjeti nesto dokazati jer je njihov stav jasan, no drago mi je sto si otvorila ovaj topic kako bi dobili jos jednu informaciju.

na stranu dojenje, medunarodni pravilnik postoji, hrvatska ga JEST potpisala a to sto ga se ne drzimo....ah

----------


## Storma

> Uslikaj, i točka. Pa nije vojni objekt, majku mu! :shock:


  :Laughing:

----------


## mama courage

koliko ima tih letaka ? ja bih to jedno jutro samo sve pokupila sa sobom. velik interes, šta ćeš! 

a što se tiče razgovora u četvrtak insistirala bih, ako već neće skloniti taj letak (uf, znam kako je to kad neće nešto skloniti sa porta... panoa   :Razz:  ), da dodaju letak i informaciju o dojenju. da oboje bude zastupljeno. uopće se ne bih svađala s njima o postotku (jer očigledno nema vajde)... koliki god da je postotak žena kojih doji il koji može dojiti, oni na tom panou uopće nisu zastupljene. a to sigurno nije okej - tako bih im ja rekla.

al bih ipak, za svaki slučaj uzela te letke...   :Grin:  velik' interes, kao što rekoh!

----------


## mandina

Pretpostavljam da je letke našla u lokalnim ljekarnama pa ći ih i ja obići i skupit ako nadjem. Ne mogu dirati one njihove primjetit će a ja sam jedina reagirala po tom pitanju nije mi u interesu zavadit se s njima jer imam još jedno dijete koje će trebati vrtić nisu oni uopće loši i nemaju loše namjere jedino mi je taj njihov stav prema dojenju loš pa ću im na lipi način pokušati objasniti da sve može biti drugačije da bi trebalo promicati dojenje kao jedini izbor ako se ikako može

----------


## Ms. Mar

Jel bio sastanak? Meni je ovo kao super krimi serija. Nemoj se ljutiti, *mandina*, sigurna sam da je tebi to prilično nezgodna situacija. S jedne strane podrška nekih mami s interneta, a onda se nađeš u stvarnom svijetu s čarapom na glavi i fotićem u ruci.

----------


## kahna

Da, i ja sam znatiželjna.
Nadam se da si dobro  :Grin:

----------


## cuckalica

> koliko ima tih letaka ? ja bih to jedno jutro samo sve pokupila sa sobom. velik interes, šta ćeš!


ovo je i meni prvo palo na pamet   :Grin:

----------


## mandina

Nisam imala vrimena ove dane za forum pa se zato nisam javljala niti sam uspjela realizirati sastanak              nadam se da će do sastanka doći                                         ali imam dojam da tu nema koristi išta govoriti

----------


## Storma

> Nisam imala vrimena ove dane za forum pa se zato nisam javljala niti sam uspjela realizirati sastanak              nadam se da će do sastanka doći                                         ali imam dojam da tu nema koristi išta govoriti


ne osjecas li se dobro oko toga, odustani
nasu podrsku imas, no cinjenica jest da u "stvarnom zivotu" jako malo ljudi uistinu razumije bit problema.
evo, cak i ovdje na zastiti dojenja, svako malo netko pita "sto vi imate protiv bocica...." a poanta uistinu nije u njima, imamo tekstove na portalu koji objasnjavaju neeticnost marketinga...

----------

